# Big amber jack 300$ per person



## twan52479

80 miles out of Freeport leaving at 6am returning around 6pm the fee will cover gas bait ice tackle and maintenence must bring your own food and drinks and if you have your own rod and tackle you can bring them if you would like to. You can txt me for more details thanks 832 287 0802 "lets go catch some BIG fish"


----------



## islandboi409aTm

Hey guys I fished with twan52479 this past Sunday. Great guy, runs a nice rig and has some pretty good spots that hold fish. Got onto some big amberjack. I'm looking forward to fishin with ya again buddy!!!


----------



## twan52479

islandboi409aTm said:


> Hey guys I fished with twan52479 this past Sunday. Great guy, runs a nice rig and has some pretty good spots that hold fish. Got onto some big amberjack. I'm looking forward to fishin with ya again buddy!!!


Thanks Frank I am glad you made the trip with us I hope the fresh Amber Jack and Mahi Mahi make for some nice meals for you and your family "can't wait to do it again"


----------



## dduke2

Twan52479 runs a first class operation!


----------



## [email protected]

Is this a charter?


----------



## fishingmagnet

When is the next trip?


----------



## SSFIREMAN

I wish I could go but work that day.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

If this is not a charter he may get in a tad bit of trouble asking for money. Hope the USCG is not looking.


----------



## Googan

_If twan is not a licensed captain it is illegal to charge or ask for a set amount_


----------



## igo320

Googan said:


> _If twan is not a licensed captain it is illegal to charge or ask for a set amount_


Stupid rule but true


----------



## Orion85

He's not charging he's asking for a minimum donation


----------



## Googan

I agree stupid rule but if you ask for any amount it is charging and illegal


----------



## carlinsa

I always thought long as your splitting costs it's perfectly fine but if you charge for profit it's illegal that way.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Tell us about the boat*

Pictures?????


----------



## captfrankie

*Illegal*

Does he have a USCG license? How about a TPWD guide license? Does he have permits? Insurance? Enrolled in a random drug testing program? These things cost money. Is he paying taxes on his compensation? That's why accepting compensation makes it illegal. Not too stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Orion85

So it's illegal for me to give him money to pay for fuel, etc., but legal for me to give him fuel, etc., that I paid for. 

Besides the paper trail, there is no difference.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

The rule is in place to ensure that all Captains are trained in safety, navigation, survival, boat handling, first aid, etc.

It also serves to protect the Charter industry, which is full of hard working, professional men who are good at their trade. 

It protects the consumer from having an idiot Captain like me driving them around, not knowing everything about navigation, safety, orientation and way-finding, bla bla bla. 

This is often times the difference between an accident at sea and making it home at the end of the day.

Explain again how it's a stupid rule???


----------



## Dtrojcak

So if I go fishing with a buddy and pitch in money to cover his fuel costs, that's illegal?


----------



## [email protected]

*share fishing*

If you donate money towards expenses it is share fishing you can give $20 or $200 what ever you feel like giving if he ask for a pre determined amount such as advertising $300 for big AJ trip it is a charter and he must be a USCG lic. Captn. He is offering an illegal charter!!!!


----------



## Dtrojcak

Allan said:


> If you donate money towards expenses it is share fishing you can give $20 or $200 what ever you feel like giving if he ask for a pre determined amount such as advertising $300 for big AJ trip it is a charter and he must be a USCG lic. Captn. He is offering an illegal charter!!!!


So if I and another guy go fishing with another buddy who owns a boat and we both give him $40, that is OK.
But if the same boat owner knows that bait and fuel for the same trip will cost him $60, and he asks each of us for $30, that is illegal?


----------



## Capt. Steve

You guys just need to use some common sense, I know common sense is not very common but this deal is a no brainer. First off you should not advertise a price on here because you don't know the number of people that will be in the boat. If the OP only loaded up 2 guys and they paid 300.00 each you could justify that as paying expenses but if he loaded 6 guys at 300.00 each he has for sure crossed the line and made a nice profit 6 x 3 = 1800.00. OP should have posted amberjack trips need crew to pay expenses.


----------



## hookedrknot

*x2*

x2


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Wording is everything...just say, it should be between $250 and $300 depending on where we run, and we'll split all expenses afterwards!


----------

